# Updating two fireplaces - Gas Stove, Gas Insert



## Oldbat (Jan 11, 2020)

We have two interior fireplaces (family room, kitchen) which we haven't used for ~ 10 years.  We also have a Waterford wood burning stove in a room off the garage, which we use regularly.   I'd like to update both interior fireplaces to gas (for ease of use) and would appreciate any/all input on the following.

Background:  We're in Massachusetts, in a ranch built in the 1960s , which we converted to a Cape.  There is a full attic and full basement.  First floor ceilings are 8'.  The existing fireplaces are in the family room and kitchen, are back to back, each with it's own 12x12 flue, on interior wall/s and in a corner.

Room 1 - Family Room.  12'x17'x9' with cathedral ceiling and three open doorways, requiring  ~20,000 BTU if I have calculated correctly.  Here I mostly want to add ambiance and some warmth; the house has forced hot air for heat.

This corner fireplace has a raised hearth, and I dislike the idea of an insert here (it's an awkward corner).  I am considering a direct top vent smaller cast iron gas stove for the room, as I think it will add character.     Perhaps something like the Regency H15 (21H x 22.5W x 16.5D) or Jotul GF 200 (23.75H x 22.75W x 18.5D)

Family Room Fireplace Dimensions:






This shows the fireplace with a 25"H x 23"W x 18"D mockup.






Pending:

Need Resource to inspect and clean both chimney flues
Check with insurance company regarding the planned conversions

Questions: 

Am I able to physically fit the models I am referencing, in the existing fireplace?   
Does the gas stove make sense here and does this seem right proportionally?   
Should I leave room at the top for easier access?
Can you suggest other models?  Looking for good looks and function 
What am I missing?
Regarding installation costs... My husband is very handy and can do the electrical.  A local fireplace store quoted us around $14K for two gas inserts, installed, with units costing around $3500 and installation around the same (each).  I asked about cost savings if we do both fireplaces at the same time and there were none.  This makes no sense to me; there should be, no?   We have easy access from the basement and I could see getting a plumber to run gas to both stoves, at the same time.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 24, 2020)

$3,500 to install 2 inserts 
That is very high. I install inserts for a local company, and they charge $600.(+ gasline)
I have a New Old Stock H 15 Regency gas stove that I would sell for about 60% of MSRP, If you want to go that route.
( I already have one in my living room)


----------



## Oldbat (Jan 26, 2020)

Furnace To Fireplace - Thank you for your input, it is very much appreciated!  It seemed crazy to me (and it was more like 5-6K for install of both with no discount for doing two at the same time).

I appreciate very much the H 15 Regency offer but after photoshopping it in place, don't  think it works here:





(To be transparent- we recently removed the raised hearth and I photoshopped in a flat floor in the above picture).

I have rather fallen for the Valor Portrait Windsor shown in this picture.  I will create a new post if I do not receive any feedback, but I 
	

		
			
		

		
	







don't know how to reduce the fireplace opening to support a smaller unit like this.  I'm assuming that tile will go over 'reduces' the fireplace opening.   

Thanks!


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 27, 2020)

It is very easy to reduce the fireplace size so that the insert will cover it. You can do tile, brick, veneer Stone,. The Valor fireplace you have chosen, is one that I think looks very beautiful. But I will give you a warning. The gas control system they use is junk. They are noisy, the remote is very user-unfriendly, and prone to problems.


----------



## Oldbat (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Furnace to Furnace - I appreciate the feedback on the Valor (rats!).  Thanks for the input on reducing the fireplace size; moot point here.

The Valor gas inserts appear to have good reviews - do they have the same gas control system and problem with remotes?


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 30, 2020)

I think so.....(but not positive)
The Maxitrol valve/control system is the one that i am referring to. 
I personally would not buy a fireplace with anything but  the SIT gas control system.(Proflame 2 is the latest)


----------

